# Preseason Game #7: Sixers VS Knicks - Oct. 25, 2005 7:00 PM EST



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*VS*







Another *** whooping in store for the Knicks? I think so.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game #6: Sixers VS Knicks - Oct. 25, 2005 7:00 PM EST*

Without a doubt, I recorded the last game, it was terrible, I mean no KNICK attempted to stop Salmons. I was like "This is John Salmons right, Or is that Iverson" That was just a horrible defensive performance. I want Korver to find his stroke, and at the same time actually realize what potentiallly dangerous offense he can cause when he penertrates. I want Louis Williams to stop playing high school ball, and jump right to the pros. He had a poor jump shot, his free throws were terrible, and his ability to handle/pass the ball remains to be seen. He's no point guard, and if he doesn't improve I'll damm well say he isn't a player Kunlun. And Can we clap for Iggy like we do the origional? I mean seriously so he wasn't the star of the last game but get real, those fade-away's were pretty nice, and what about that dunk in the first quarter, exciting wasn't it? At this point I am sending:Louis Williams Olu Famutimi and Deng Gai to the NBDL. I'm waiving Castleberry after this game, his soul is wasting a 7'0 foot frame.


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game #6: Sixers VS Knicks - Oct. 25, 2005 7:00 PM EST*

What about the game tonight against the Nets?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Game #6: Sixers VS Knicks - Oct. 25, 2005 7:00 PM EST*



Cornrow Wallace said:


> What about the game tonight against the Nets?


Damn, I'm really messing up. Sorry about that guys.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game #6: Sixers VS Knicks - Oct. 25, 2005 7:00 PM EST*

Probable Starters:

C-Steven Hunter C-Eddy Curry

Pf-Lee Nailon PF-David Lee

Sf-Andre Iguodala Sf-Trevia Ariza 

Sg-Kyle Korver Sg-Quentin Richardson

Pg-Allen Iverson Pg- Stephon Marbury

Coaches: Maurice cheeks 3-3 Larry Brown 1-1 (Didn't coach last game) 

Analysis:

Coaching Battle: Maurice Cheeks figured this team out, if not the league, running a trapping defense, that ultimately has worked against all 6 teams in the pre-season thus far, why if the 76ers learned some fourth quarter Consistancy there is a chance there'd be more talk then there is now. Larry Brown has his mouth open, Herb Williams the leading assistant coach, purely sucks, and his team isn't that much better, he knows the game more then anyone and can without a doubt lead this team closer to the 76ers level, but even he knows when the opposition is clearly Better and Maurice Cheeks will win this battle. 

Center Battle: C-Steven Hunter is strong fast to the hoop and if he plays along side dalembert will allow this team to run and gun, for now, he'll try to do what Daly did in 2003, Roam the post and block shots, he done well so far almost averging 2 blocks a game and 7.2 ppg as well. However there is Center Eddy Curry, He's stronger, not too much faster, but again he can catch the ball and is more Athletic then Hunter, I'm not mad though, M-Jax would've been killed Hunter will lose this battle yes, but not before making Curry work for his money. For real I mean if he's a bust we know what LB will do. 

Power Forward Battle: David Lee Vs Lee Nailon is really interesting it is, there the same whereever you look at them both, Their both 6'8 they both make plays, and at this time, they are clearly impressing the coaches. However Lee Nailon is experienced, And David Lee's defense needs work. In an offensive show-case match-up I'm favoring Nailon to win this one.....Again. 

Small Forward Battle :Andre Iguoddala, Yes Remember him New York, he's the one that had Double figures, that sweet Toma-hawk early in the first, and The one who made Matt Barnes, look like Matt Barnes Maybe Jim O'Brien Sat a guy with actual sense. But Ariza like Lee will prove a difficult challenge for the 1 yr pro, Ariza has the ability to shoot the 18 footer with regularity can drive to the hoop on occasion, and like Iggy has some ups and downs defensively. But at the end of the Day Iggy has the better jump shot, he looks far stronger then Ariza so I don't see why Iggy won't take him to the post. And last but not least. that jump shot I fell in Love with it. 

Shooting Guard Battle: Quentin Richardson vs Kyle Korver, Same old battle, Same old Shooters, same old situation. Many People believed Phoenix didn't contend for a championship. Many people have a wait and see situation for the 76ers last year as far as making the playoffs. Well Phoenix made the WCF And Philadelphia caught up with Detroit in the most amazing way possible. And if anything else this is a repeat year. No one expects the Knicks to make the playoffs for good reason, and because everyone is looking for the Name 'Lebron James' on the 76ers roster, everyone thinks they don't have depth. Well the Depth starts at this very battle for the 2 guard/forwards are very Similar they both go through screens and cuts with the best of them and shoot the three ball. They Both are 6'7, And They both have improved defensively. But Korver's stronger faster, and seems to get the hang of penertrating to the rack, Both of them will score there share of points, but in this battle defense wins the game, and if that's the case, Korver will win it. 

Point Guard Battle: The 76ers contained Marbury NUFF Said, except that Iverson burned the Cavaliers for 33 pts. 

Projected Final score: 76ers 120 Knicks 86


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Game #6: Sixers VS Knicks - Oct. 25, 2005 7:00 PM EST*

Chris Webber will finally be playing for us in this game.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game #6: Sixers VS Knicks - Oct. 25, 2005 7:00 PM EST*

That changes everything a bigger rout is instore!


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Game #6: Sixers VS Knicks - Oct. 25, 2005 7:00 PM EST*

ya'll gonna lose, dont let that one game where substitute teacher Herb WIlliams coached fool u, u guys are mediocre


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game #6: Sixers VS Knicks - Oct. 25, 2005 7:00 PM EST*

Herb Williams sucked, And Larry Brown only led 1 team to the NBA title.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game #6: Sixers VS Knicks - Oct. 25, 2005 7:00 PM EST*



NYKBaller said:


> ya'll gonna lose, dont let that one game where substitute teacher Herb WIlliams coached fool u, u guys are mediocre


I hope to see your post after the game is over, Now when NY loses your not gonna hide and not come back here are you? Hope not Cuz would enjoy to see you come back like this :worship:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game #6: Sixers VS Knicks - Oct. 25, 2005 7:00 PM EST*

Starting Lineup: 

C-Samuel Dalembert

Pf-Chris Webber
Sf-Andre Iguodala
Sg-Kyle Korver

Pg-John Salmons 

Your comparing that to a team that has 2 soft players in Channing fyre and Eddy Curry A sad small forward in Jamal crawford, A dissapointing shooting guard in Stephon Marbury, and a smallish guard in Nate Robinson? Fool!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Nailon vs Taylor place your bets


both got ejected


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

a real blowout, help us from Philly. HA!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

26-18 is far from a blow out pal especially when we shot such a low percentage in the 1st Qtr you will see the tide shift be4 half time but you will be long gone by then


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Anyone watchin the game thru MSG the picture is all scrambled Typical Knicks Coverage i guess


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

40-28, sixers getting blown out.....uh huh


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

dont count the sixers out yet.the nuggets had a 26 point lead at the half against the hornets,but the score became 99-94 at the end(winner-nuggets)


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

not counting them out just lavishing in the fact sixers fans saying "Blow out, 108-82 sixers win" LMAO!!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> not counting them out just lavishing in the fact sixers fans saying "Blow out, 108-82 sixers win" LMAO!!


who's playin right now?


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

idk even know Webber is looking like shiaat though but Iggy is way better than last year...


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Knicks 49
Sixers 33


Knicks had a pretty decent first half We Just can not score....Allen is again sitting out so thats playing a lil into it but Korver has never looked worse Missing WIDE OPEN shots The Knicks arent playing that great of Defense we are just missing way to many shots even second chance pts so lets see how things play out in the 2nd half


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

"I hope to see your post after the game is over, Now when NY loses your not gonna hide and not come back here are you? Hope not Cuz would enjoy to see you come back like this"

LMAO


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Like I said......



Route I-76 said:


> lets see how things play out in the 2nd half


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Route's right: We have blown many chances at cutting the lead down, We haven't really been pressuring the ball unitll late in quarters. And Kyle Korver needs to be benched but now Nailon's not here to help us cover it up. Kyle Korver nice Job hit the transition 3 then on the next possesion realizing not to take the same shot pump faked and drilled a two.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

dont give me that **** now before you were all high and mighty predicting blow outs now when your team isnt up to par your bringing excuses.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Here the Sixers come got to give up for the Youngins gettin us back in the game :clap: 

64-69


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

blah blah blah, ya'll lose


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Knicks -80
Sixers -71 Final



The Knicks clearly out played us although the way we played tonight I dont know who couldnt of and for NYKBaller please try to remember the next time you see us in the regular season Iverson wont be sitting out so although you won your gonna have to play better when Allens back cuz you wont be able to win with that many Turnovers. But for now Congrats on the win


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I was only talking junk because u guys went really hard trying to be elitist. Glad to meet u in the regular season, always a good game...


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Personally I didnt say much at all when we beat you the first time just because Preseason is Preseason I dont think it means much jus prep time for the guys to get ready so im waiting for this to get over with and see how the first couple of regular season games go


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Game #6: Sixers VS Knicks - Oct. 25, 2005 7:00 PM EST*



Route I-76 said:


> I hope to see your post after the game is over, Now when NY loses your not gonna hide and not come back here are you? Hope not Cuz would enjoy to see you come back like this :worship:


:laugh:

Wow, .277% FG. That has to set some sort of preseason record.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game #6: Sixers VS Knicks - Oct. 25, 2005 7:00 PM EST*

So does 32 turnovers XD


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

wow...period*.*


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

No excuses .. but Korver sucked *** !!!!! He has been off the whole preseason. Maybe we can try benching him and put salmons on ??

C: Dalembert
PF: Webber
SF: Iggy
SG: AI/Salmon
PG: AI/Salmon

What do you guys think ????


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

No offrnse, but there aren't two Ai's. How about Calembert
PF:Webber
SF:Iggy
Sg:Salmons 
Pg-Iverson


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

I agree that Korver looks just as bad as he did last year in the playoffs. He's getting paid to make jump shots and he is not making any. I say bench him and move Iggy to SF and let Salmons start at SG.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Mo cheeks is trying his best to make Korver develop, but lets face it he's a one trick pony, at least Jim O'Brien didn't make him any worse then he was in his rookie year.


----------

